# Been awhile Got a New Truck!



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

I havn't been on here or posted in a long time. Some of you on here remember my old 2002 chevy duramax ext cab with an 8ft ss xblade. I just upgraded to a 2007 chevy duramax fully loaded immaculate crew cab with a 9ft fisher ss xblade. figured id post a pic up of it since it's been awhile.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

looks good. good luck with it, love the xblade plows


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

You keep the LB7 or get rid of it.


----------



## Kid-Dmax (Aug 15, 2014)

i saw it on CL so im guessing he sold it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The truck and plow look great. I love that style Chevy.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

nice setup


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Congrats on the new truck. Hope it makes you lots of money.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

That old LB7 looked great. You'll love the LBZ


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks guys! Here are the same pics but clearer then the first ones I put up.


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

A nice xv2 would look nice on that rig


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks guys and I'll stick with my straight blade for now.


----------



## hackitdown (Oct 10, 2007)

Very nice. Do you plow driveways with that 9'? Or parking lots?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

hackitdown;1911065 said:


> Very nice. Do you plow driveways with that 9'? Or parking lots?


Parking lots first 9ft I've ever owned gonna be way nicer in my bigger parking lot.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I think the perfect all around plow is a 9'. Can cover most drives in one pass and big enough to make some time in a parking lot.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Looking good - congrats!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

That was a nice 02


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

mossman381;1914802 said:


> That was a nice 02


Thanks man


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice looking truck.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

CityGuy;1919448 said:


> Nice looking truck.


Thanks man


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

mossman381;1914802 said:


> That was a nice 02


I agree, I prefer the look of the 02 2500HD's. Very nice truck.


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Always like the LB7 you had, it was sharp and saw it on CL just to wonder what was next. Nice upgrade though, I've always liked that color, and I love my LBZ. What do you have planned for it?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

FF/P215;1921113 said:


> Always like the LB7 you had, it was sharp and saw it on CL just to wonder what was next. Nice upgrade though, I've always liked that color, and I love my LBZ. What do you have planned for it?


Thanks man. That's the next color i wanted. More things to come to it in the spring.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tis the season can't wait to plow. Haven't been on here in awhile some more pics of the truck now and much more to come in the spring


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

One more pic


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

And the last one for now


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Is that a ricer in the background?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2062609 said:


> Is that a ricer in the background?


Nope no ricer you would never catch me driving one of those lol


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2062609 said:


> Is that a ricer in the background?


If you are referring to the white truck that is his brothers if I remember right. No Duramax is considered a ricer. A ricer is a junk underpowered over accessorized car that is usually strait piped.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

mossman381;2062619 said:


> If you are referring to the white truck that is his brothers if I remember right. No Duramax is considered a ricer. A ricer is a junk underpowered over accessorized car that is usually strait piped.


Yup that is my brothers lly in the background and in the second pic if he think that's ricer it was a Jeep Wrangler. Yup ricers are slammed pieces of junk.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

mossman381;2062619 said:


> If you are referring to the white truck that is his brothers if I remember right. No Duramax is considered a ricer. A ricer is a junk underpowered over accessorized car that is usually strait piped.


Yea thoes "stacks?" Just sreams ricer to me.
I bet that..... Is straight piped too.
So it fits the criteria ?


Jmo, it's not a "look"that appeals to me.
There so goofy they cought my eye that's all.

If it makes him happy he can be thankful for thatThumbs Up...

Op where's the plow?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2062630 said:


> Yea thoes "stacks?" Just sreams ricer to me.
> I bet that..... Is straight piped too.
> So it fits the criteria ?


I am not sure how "ricer" even worked its way into the Duramax trucks. A strait piped Duramax sounds like 8 pistons working in harmony to create stump pulling torque. A strait piped 1.2L sounds like someone is having a really bad day on the toilet.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2062630 said:


> Yea thoes "stacks?" Just sreams ricer to me.
> I bet that..... Is straight piped too.
> So it fits the criteria ?
> 
> ...


They are both straight piped and no it doesn't fit the criteria. You comparing a diesel with a ricer really did i just hear that smh. Don't really care what you think it's me and my brothers styles with our trucks and they both have plows i run 9ft fisher ss xblabe on mine and my brother runs an 8.5 fisher ss xv on his


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

mossman381;2062640 said:


> I am not sure how "ricer" even worked its way into the Duramax trucks. A strait piped Duramax sounds like 8 pistons working in harmony to create stump pulling torque. A strait piped 1.2L sounds like someone is having a really bad day on the toilet.


Lmao first time ive ever heard someone ever compare a ricer to a diesel are you kidding me lol. And mossman is 100% correct.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

wolfmobile8;2062645 said:


> Lmao first time ive ever heard someone ever compare a ricer to a diesel are you kidding me lol. And mossman is 100% correct.


They are doing it on forums and on youtube. Pretty ridiculous.

I haven't been on here in a long time myself. Probably going to start my rust repair on the dually. It's getting pretty bad in the rockers.


----------



## Iceman26 (Dec 4, 2010)

wolfmobile8;2062645 said:


> Lmao first time ive ever heard someone ever compare a ricer to a diesel are you kidding me lol. And mossman is 100% correct.


Same here, lol.

Nice truck, clean not over done.

Ice


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Yup I'm my opinion thoes stackes make it look like a ricer as thoes stacks look as silly as the exhaust pipes you see on a ricer.

And you mixieD owners are easer than furd owners...

Other wise the color of your truck is nice 
I just want to see it with the plow...




Ps I've been rolling coal long befor you were around,
A lot of the kids who are modding diesels there's days come from the ricer crowd. this may or not be the case with you, but it's what it reminded me of.


Enjoy you truck,


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2062944 said:


> Yup I'm my opinion thoes stackes make it look like a ricer as thoes stacks look as silly as the exhaust pipes you see on a ricer.
> 
> And you mixieD owners are easer than furd owners...
> 
> ...


My last post about this subject. A Duramax will NEVER be a "ricer"

"rolling coal" is a waste and only hurts the diesel community.


----------



## Kid-Dmax (Aug 15, 2014)

since you got these new wheels, any interest in selling your old ones? i am litterally searching high and low for chevy 8 lug alloys with 265's or 285's in new england.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

mossman381;2062949 said:


> My last post about this subject. A Duramax will NEVER be a "ricer"
> 
> "rolling coal" is a waste and only hurts the diesel community.


Isuzu makes it , that makes a a ricer .


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

jmac5058;2063825 said:


> Isuzu makes it , that makes a a ricer .


That is funny. I just rebuilt a 3.9 Cummins and the "Cummins" oil pump had "made in China" stamped on it. If I order original Powerstroke parts I am guessing I will find the same thing.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Nice looking truck, OP. It looks clean. How about some plow pics and dyno numbers??? You can't give us a dyno pic and no numbers!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

mossman381;2063982 said:


> That is funny. I just rebuilt a 3.9 Cummins and the "Cummins" oil pump had "made in China" stamped on it. If I order original Powerstroke parts I am guessing I will find the same thing.


Depending on what it is, alot of the Motorcraft stuff is made in Mexico I think.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Sweet looking Duramax! Nice pics


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

mossman381;2062949 said:


> My last post about this subject. A Duramax will NEVER be a "ricer"
> 
> "rolling coal" is a waste and only hurts the diesel community.


Yet you post a pic of your truck doing just that.
rolling coal, if it does it on the dyno it does it on the street.
...

pisst,,, I operate heavy equipment, when they grunt they "roll coal" Thumbs Up


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2062944 said:


> Yup I'm my opinion thoes stackes make it look like a ricer as thoes stacks look as silly as the exhaust pipes you see on a ricer.
> 
> And you mixieD owners are easer than furd owners...
> 
> ...





SnoFarmer;2062944 said:


> Yup I'm my opinion thoes stackes make it look like a ricer as thoes stacks look as silly as the exhaust pipes you see on a ricer.
> 
> And you mixieD owners are easer than furd owners...
> 
> ...


You picked the wrong guy here im not one of those kids that buys a diesel with mommy and daddy's money. I know my diesels and been around them my whole life. And what is a mixieD? This is my second duramax and in all my life never heard anyone ever call one that. I have my class A license drive trucks for a living so i guess those stacks are ricer to SMH. If you ever compare anything on a diesel to a ricer you shouldn't be in the diesel game. Not on here to bash my thread so everyone has there opinion. Look on the first page it has the plow on it.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

scott3430;2064079 said:


> Sweet looking Duramax! Nice pics


Thanks man


MTCK;2064020 said:


> Nice looking truck, OP. It looks clean. How about some plow pics and dyno numbers??? You can't give us a dyno pic and no numbers!


Here ya go. Plan on doing more go fast parts in the spring.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Some more pics and some plowing pics from our awesome winter last season.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Been awhile forget how to upload a bunch of pics at once so gonna have to do one at a time. If someone can remind me how to upload a bunch that would be awesome lol


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

One of my sled and truck


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Now for some plowing pics from our awesome winter last season


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Can't wait for the white gold again


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Another one


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Some more pics


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Me and my brothers dmax's after a big storm


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Last pic for now more to come for this upcoming winter!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Kid-Dmax;2063813 said:


> since you got these new wheels, any interest in selling your old ones? i am litterally searching high and low for chevy 8 lug alloys with 265's or 285's in new england.[/QUOTE Not plowing with those wheels. They are coming off next week and my stocks are going back on for the winter


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

MTCK;2064020 said:


> Nice looking truck, OP. It looks clean. How about some plow pics and dyno numbers??? You can't give us a dyno pic and no numbers!


That pic is hard to see lol but my best pull was 500.49 HP and 893.70 Torque. I beat my brother that day on the dyno.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

2 pics of my old LB7


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

The day it was going to its new owner.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

wolfmobile8;2064454 said:


> Thanks man
> 
> Here ya go. Plan on doing more go fast parts in the spring.


That will get you from one side of the parking lot to the other.


----------

